# Find of the Day: 1994 RS2 Avant in the US of A



## RSS NewsBot (Nov 23, 2017)

Imported last year, this RS2 is among the first to be imported to the US. It is, allegedly, a one-owner car (was the owner waiting for 2019 to emigrate with the car?) and has all service records since the first 10,000km service. The listing claims it was the first RS2 imported to the US, but […] More...
The post Find of the Day: 1994 RS2 Avant in the US of A appeared first on Fourtitude.com.


More...


----------

